# Apple tv et freebox



## GVD (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d'acheter l' apple tv et n'arrive pas la faire fonctionner avec ma freebox, je ne suis vraiment pas un spécialiste alors si quelqu'un de très pédagogue pouvant me donner un coup de main je lui en serait reconnaissant, j'ai peut-être oublié un cable, une connexions, je ne sais pas..

D'avance, merci


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2012)

ça doit marcher avec une TV, non une FreeBox. Pourquoi ne pas la raccorder direct sur la TV?


----------



## GVD (16 Octobre 2012)

Peux-tu developper?


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2012)

Développer quoi&#8201;?

Pourquoi tu ne l'as pas directement branché sur ta TV ?

En plus, sur la Box, cela peut ne pas marcher à cause des protections sur les câbles HDMI. Il me semble que la freebox ne possède pas les protections nécessaires et compatibles avec l'Apple TV.


----------



## davidcaro2 (17 Octobre 2012)

Je pense qu il sait bien que ça marche avec une Tv....Peut être à t il des problèmes pour connecter son ATV sur le réseau de sa freebox ?


Première question , wifi ou ethernet ? ( perso j ai branché en ethernet)


Il faut aller dans les réglages réseau de l ATV et suivre les instructions.
Il faut partager la bibliothèque iTunes sur ton Mac ou Pc.

Donne nous des infos supplémentaires sur tes problèmes de connexion


----------



## GVD (17 Octobre 2012)

oui effectivement, je sais que l'ATV fonctionne avec la TV..c'est effectivement au niveau du câblage, j'ai fais tous les réglages que l'on m'à demandé avec mon mac, itunes, ext..mais je ne sais pas ou brancher pour que cela fonctionne avec a freebox.

Je suis en wifi.

bonne soirée

R'né


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Octobre 2012)

Tout d abord s assurer que ton wifi est activé sur ta freebox et que tu connaisses ton mot de passe ( ça peut paraître bête mais ....)




Alors sur l atv, tu vas dans :- réglages
- général
- réseau
- wi-fi
La, il va rechercher ton réseau
- tu sélectionnes ton réseau
- tu rentres ton mot de passe wifi ( en espèrant que tu le connaisse)
- tu valides
Normalement il cherche et t indique la connexion a réussi !
- ok
Tu peux alors voir que ton ATV est connecté sur ton réseau wifi donc à ta freebox.


Ensuite toujours sur l ATV :
- réglages
- ordinateur
- activer le partage à domicile
La, il te demande de rentrer ton identifiant et mot de passe de ton compte iTunes utilisé sur ton ordinateur


- tu peux aussi activer AirPlay si tu veux envoyer des photos ou vidéos depuis un iPhone ou iPad:
-réglage
- AirPlay
- activer AirPlay


Normalement aucun réglages sur la box, si ton wifi est activé.


Une fois fait , et si tu as activé aussi le partage sur ton ordinateur ( dans iTunes, avancé, activer le partage, même compte iTunes sur réglé sur ATV) , tout est réglé.


Reviens vers nous pour dire si ça coince !


----------



## GVD (25 Octobre 2012)

Tu veux dire que si je suis en wifi..je ne connecte rien entre la TV, l'AT et la free box ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (4 Novembre 2012)

Excuse pour le retard...En wifi, tu connectes simplement ton câble hdmi entre ta Tv et ton ATV ( qui va te servir à transmettre l image vers ton téléviseur)
Ton ATV sera connecté en wifi à ta freebox. Rien de plus.


----------



## 123cricri (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai du loupé qqchose et je vous prie de m'en excuser , mais  quel est  l'intéret de brancher son ATV sur une freebox?


----------

